

I am tired of reading blog posts from "bubble predictors" - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/i-am-tired-of-reading-blog-posts-from-bubble-predictors/

======
wccrawford
So stop reading them. Problem solved.

The internet isn't something that needs to be tamed. You don't have to quiet
all the people who have opinions. You don't need to correct people when you
think they are wrong. Have strength and just walk away.

~~~
trafficlight
<http://xkcd.com/386/>

Someone is wrong on the internet!

~~~
jordancooper
i like that

------
tptacek
For those skipping right to the comments: basically, this is a consumer of
startup financing:

* sticking up for the law of supply and demand because it currently favors him, and

* criticizing producers of startup financing for complaining about supply and demand when it disfavors them.

~~~
aditya
Except that Jordan is also an angel investor, so he certainly has a valuable
perspective: <http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/lerer-ventures/>

------
T_S_
Would be great to have more hard data on this "bubble". Most deal terms are
only available second or third hand and require some effort at parsing.

The investments people usually associated with bubbles (stocks, real estate,
gold, bonds) are all published widely. Helps fuel mania. I know sophisticated
investors who have no idea how angel investing works and have never heard of
Y-Combinator. Doesn't sound like bubble conditions to me.

~~~
ScottBurson
I agree it's not a large-scale bubble, but I think it will still qualify as a
small-scale one -- a "bubble in a teapot", if I may mix metaphors -- if a lot
of angels invest in low-quality deals and run themselves out of money.

There's a key difference, though, between this situation and one conducive to
bubble formation: the successes of the deals aren't correlated. The success of
one startup doesn't make the next more likely to succeed. It may cause the
next to attract more investor interest, but once it gets going it still has to
succeed or fail as a business. Thus the valuations are still ultimately
grounded in reality. Also, it's not the case that a startup is passed from
owner to owner the way that, say, real estate is.

So I prefer the alternative explanation that we as a society are simply
getting better at nurturing startups. (I.e., I'm agreeing with you.) _That_
certainly _is_ sustainable.

------
DanI-S
"Personally, I welcome anyone who wants to cut a $50K check to support a new
product and pull a smart mind out of wall street or advertising or any other
industry that is not pushing the limits of what can be."

